# Replacing an over the range microwave not wanting new holes in cabinet



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have replaced a dozen of them and none of the holes matched. Same brand means nothing.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have never found matching holes even when care was taken to get the same model of the same brand. They all can vent out the back but you have to make changes to the back of the machine. It is all in the instructions and people often miss that step.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just about any good over-range microwave, you should be able to find the installation instructions online, and they should show dimensions to the mounting holes. But the previous posts show the likelihood of finding a microwave with same exact positions.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Though what if the wall vent is at the wrong height?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sschoe2 said:


> Though what if the wall vent is at the wrong height?


Then you cut into the wall from the inside and have a sheet metal shop build a box the would fit what you have to what you need 
On the outside you can draw a level line to the nearest window and then calculate where that is on the inside.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

I compared 2 GE models and confirmed. On my model there are 3 screws with the middle one centered on a new model there are also 3 holes but the center one is offset on the right. I guess I'll just wood filler the old holes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sschoe2 said:


> I compared 2 GE models and confirmed. On my model there are 3 screws with the middle one centered on a new model there are also 3 holes but the center one is offset on the right. I guess I'll just wood filler the old holes.


 I did one house that had so may hole it was like Swiss cheese. I counter sunk the bolts and just picked up a piece of white shelving and set it in there.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

I shined a flashlight through the vent. It is just a rectangular hood pretty old metal with a thin wooden flap that extends through the brick and held on I assume with just construction adhesive or something and then an opening in the drywall layer. It looks like it is at the right height but is all the way at the left side of the microwave. I can just see the bootom of the above the microwave cabinets and an inch or so of the ones to the left. 

What position do most microwaves vent center left or right top?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sschoe2 said:


> I shined a flashlight through the vent. It is just a rectangular hood pretty old metal with a thin wooden flap that extends through the brick and held on I assume with just construction adhesive or something and then an opening in the drywall layer. It looks like it is at the right height but is all the way at the left side of the microwave. I can just see the bootom of the above the microwave cabinets and an inch or so of the ones to the left.
> 
> What position do most microwaves vent center left or right top?


 Right in the middle.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

sschoe2 said:


> It looks like it is at the right height but is all the way at the left side of the microwave.



Probably there is a joist in the way, keeping the vent from being exactly centered. Framing could have been adjusted, but that was probably more work than the other guy wanted to do. Not really the end of the world if duct is not perfectly centered.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hmm not sure how to correct that other than having a new hole in the brick and drywall cut and trying to reconstruct that part of the brick. actually as far as I can tell no part of the microwave is open to the vent all I see is the solid metal back of the microwave.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

It probably isn't worth the effort. Just put some sort of cap or closed dampener on the outside and spray foam it from the inside and forget about it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sschoe2 said:


> It probably isn't worth the effort. Just put some sort of cap or closed dampener on the outside and spray foam it from the inside and forget about it.


 I have not seen one that could not be changed to back vent. The side of the fan housing becomes the top.


----------



## sschoe2 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm not worried about the microwave but the vent hole. Removing the existing vent, repairing the brick then cutting a new one on center is beyond my abilities and is probably pretty pricey to have done.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sschoe2 said:


> I'm not worried about the microwave but the vent hole. Removing the existing vent, repairing the brick then cutting a new one on center is beyond my abilities and is probably pretty pricey to have done.


 Understood...........


----------

